# What Spelling do U use????



## ace (Jan 1, 2003)

#1 Ju Jitsu
#2 Jiu Jitsu
#3 Ju Jutsu

???????????????????????????/


----------



## Nyoongar (Jan 1, 2003)

Jujutsu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nyoongar _
> *Jujutsu *



Ditto, though often enough I'll use the old 'jujitsu' spelling just from habit.


----------



## sammy3170 (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *#1 Ju Jitsu
> #2 Jiu Jitsu
> #3 Ju Jutsu
> ...



As far as Japanese goes the Jiu Jitsu version is not correct but due to the Gracies and what not taking it on it has become the norm for any bjj type art

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Yari (Jan 2, 2003)

What ever falls into hand. 

Jujitsu would probably be the one I use most.

But who cares  

/Yari


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 2, 2003)

Jujutsu :asian: 
Bob


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *
> #3 Ju Jutsu
> *



This is the only one that is phonetically correct.

However, it seems all have been used so much in the west that most folks would no what you are talking about if you used any of them.

This is the only truely correct spelling:

_p


----------



## Yari (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *
> 
> This is the only truely correct spelling:
> ...




And it is pronounced???    

/Yari


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *And it is pronounced???
> 
> /Yari *



Sorry about that.
You have to use the Japanese Auto Select Encoding style to see it. It is pronounced Jujutsu


----------



## Yari (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Sorry about that.
> You have to use the Japanese Auto Select Encoding style to see it. It is pronounced Jujutsu *



I was just joking, but now I'm interessted. How do I do 'Japanese Auto Select Encoding ' ?

/yari


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 3, 2003)

On you top task bar of Internet Explorer you might have a symbol that looks like *a* and some other symbols with it.
That is the Encoding Icon. In that Icon you have a choice of about 30 languages to choose from. Choose the one that says Japanese (Auto Select).
After that you can see most Japanese Websites.otherwise they look like this !@#$%^&*().

If your Web browser doesnt show you the Icon for Encoding you may have to add it by right clicking the task bar and then go to customize and there will be a list of options to add or delete from the task bar. Encoding is one of them.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 3, 2003)

If you want to type Japanese go to:

Start/ Settings/Control Panel/ go to the keyboard Icon/ open it/ Input Locales/ ADD/ then select Japanese.
After which you should see an EN on the bottom task bar next to your clock.
Click it to go from Japanese to English. I know all this works on Windows 2Kcant say for sure on XP, or 98


----------



## Yari (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't know how to write japanese, but I tried the encoding thingy, and it encoded to much the ' got translated.

I don't have use for it, since I cann't read japanese or chinese. But it's nice to know!

Thank you very much!

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, I added the encoding icon and it worked!


----------



## J-kid (Jan 3, 2003)

Jujutsu


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 24, 2003)

Jujitsu


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

I call it Jiu-Jitsu, thats how we use here in Brazil, its the name you use for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.
        The japanese art is Jujutsu, spelled Djudjutsu, the japanese guys call that way.
        Jujitsu, i dont know from where come from, but i think its a wrong spelling


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *I call it Jiu-Jitsu, thats how we use here in Brazil, its the name you use for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.
> The japanese art is Jujutsu, spelled Djudjutsu, the japanese guys call that way.
> Jujitsu, i dont know from where come from, but i think its a wrong spelling *



It comes from the USA. Several of the old masters here in America use it although it is said to be incorrect. The correct way being Jujutsu.

Its just a matter of translation. In America our English should be considered as a differant dialect from Englands English.

So it should be acceptable to not use the exact translation as it would be translated into "English."

This has been argued a bit in the threads.


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh, i think you should be right, never saw any explanation of this term JuJtisu, but of course it can be mispelling, maybe youre right.
      Thx for explanation.


----------



## r erman (Feb 25, 2003)

Ju Jutsu.  Pronunciation is closer to jyujyutsu( or jyuj'ts ), though.

Kinda like Budo is the proper/accepted romanization but proper pronunciation is Budou...


----------



## Infight (Feb 25, 2003)

We dont have Y in Portuguese, so in Brazil the romanization became as DjuDjutsu, sounds very similar do jyujyutsu


----------



## ace (Feb 26, 2003)

Groups That Use it
Are Ju Jitsu International Federation
United States Ju Jitsu Federation
North American Ju Jitsu Federation
North American Ju Jitsu Assiation

I Belive it Started in Europe.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Groups That Use it
> Are Ju Jitsu International Federation
> United States Ju Jitsu Federation
> ...



Budoshin Ju Jitsu has that space in it. others like Wally Jay small circle Jujitsu leave ou the space.

It is true though, that the spelling does shange the meaning slightly.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2003)

I searched the LA Times for _jujitsu_ and _jujutsu_ earlier today and the results were what I've seen at other sites: No hits for the latter (correct) spelling, two hits for the former (incorrect) spelling--both allusions ("he used a form of strategic jujitsu on his (business) opponents"). The style guides must still have the older form.


----------



## ace (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *Budoshin Ju Jitsu has that space in it. others like Wally Jay small circle Jujitsu leave ou the space.
> 
> It is true though, that the spelling does shange the meaning slightly. *



I Own a Book By Wally Called Dynami Ju Jitsu
In That Book he Usees the Space Too


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a feeling that book came out earlier than the one I have. His book Small-Circle Jujitsu is spelled the way I just spelled it.

Although not technically correct, I've always liked the spelling I use. It is spelled exactly how it is pronounced "most" of the time.

Also the old masters did not speak good English and if they passed down a spelling that is not correct, no bg thing. 

Who are we to correct them?


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *I have a feeling that book came out earlier than the one I have. His book Small-Circle Jujitsu is spelled the way I just spelled it.
> 
> Although not technically correct, I've always liked the spelling I use. It is spelled exactly how it is pronounced "most" of the time.
> ...


I've Seen That Book Small Circle & u are right 
It doese Spell it that Way.

Im Not Sure Which Came First
But The Hi Light of The Dynamic Book
Is wally Performing A Kani basami it's a great pic


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 8, 2003)

There are two "correct" romanizations of the japanese sounds.  The first one would be JU JU TZU.  The other one would be ZYU ZYU TU.  Both of these are pronounced the same, but I've never seen either one used exactly.

I use the terms Budoshin Ju-jitsu, Small-Circle Jujitsu, and Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, because those are how my instructors spelled them.  

Who am I to argue?   

~TT


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *There are two "correct" romanizations of the japanese sounds.  The first one would be JU JU TZU.  The other one would be ZYU ZYU TU.  Both of these are pronounced the same, but I've never seen either one used exactly.
> 
> I use the terms Budoshin Ju-jitsu, Small-Circle Jujitsu, and Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, because those are how my instructors spelled them.
> ...


Sounds like you have some good instructors 

I'm a distant student of George Kirby. I haven't tested yet but I'm workin' on it. He's down south from me so he fits well in my future training.

:asian:


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jul 8, 2003)

Jujutsu

_p


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 8, 2003)

akja-

I'm a distance student too!  I tested for sankyu at last year's summer camp, but won't make it this year.  I am hoping to find a new training partner out here in CT so I can get my butt in gear.

I have focused on BJJ for the past year, so my groundwork is getting excellent, but I need someone to help me with my throws!  My hane goshi sucks!

Out of curiosity, how do you manage to train it long-distance?

Best,

~TT

Sorry to get off topic, everyone.  But at least we're talking about _Ju-jitsu_


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2003)

In "Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu: Theory and Technique" by Royler and Renzo Gracie et al they acknowledge that _ju jutsu_ is correct in the modern system but say they'll retain the old spelling for historical reasons.


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *In "Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu: Theory and Technique" by Royler and Renzo Gracie et al they acknowledge that ju jutsu is correct in the modern system but say they'll retain the old spelling for historical reasons. *



Does nobody look these things up?    Going by the romanization system that uses "j", it would be juju_tzu_ .  Yeesh.  

I wish my family founded an entire revolutionary branch of a traditional art, so that _I_  could make these claims without checking first.    

By the way, I believe it's pronounced "Zhoooo Zheeeeetsu"

~TT

:::immediately after this post, twinkletoes was hunted down and beaten by every Gracie cousin in existance and beaten beyond recognition:::


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 8, 2003)

I use JuJitsu, as my instructor did.  Our system is Shiho Karano Kenpo Jujitsu.  It was explained to me when a system used the Jujutsu, it was really a very focused on throwing aspects, re-direction, etc.  When it was JuJitsu, it was more along the lines of Locks, and pressure, while also encompassing passes, throws, redirections, etc.


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 9, 2003)

#2


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *akja-
> 
> I'm a distance student too!  I tested for sankyu at last year's summer camp, but won't make it this year.  I am hoping to find a new training partner out here in CT so I can get my butt in gear.
> ...



L.A. is is 6 hour drive, so the key tis to have someone to train with and work off of his videos. I put 3.5 years on the mat in a BJJ school so the Budoshin JJ is right on time for me.

Also Hanshi Lou Angel has put me in contact with his student who is well versed in Jujutsu, Karate, Ving Tsun, Escrima and Thai.

When you reach a certain level, the distant thing works and especially well if you can use your car and not a plane.

:asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 9, 2003)

> When you reach a certain level, the distant thing works and especially well if you can use your car and not a plane.



Yeah, that'd be nice.  Too bad a car would take a week and a half.  

At least I'm not in any hurry.......

~TT


----------

